# need a light load



## xring3 (Jan 1, 2013)

as my better half has recently shown an interest in shooting a handgun, I was searching for light loads that will not hurt her hands and knock her off her feet. Her only experience with shooting was with a stepdad that had her shoot a 12 gage under a bridge whe she was 9 years old. Of course it hurt her shoulder, made a big bang, scared her and she threw the shotgun in the sand! Hoping for better results today (I'm 63 and she is a couple of years younger......don't want to give away a ladies age. )......anyway we will be shooting a S&W 637-2 revolver or perhaps a Colt detective special. Probably using 158g SWC, Bullseye powder and standard primers. Any pet loads?


----------



## kerrycork (Jan 9, 2012)

2.8 grs. bullseye


----------



## rexherring (Nov 13, 2012)

For a friends wife I load a 125 gr cast with 3 grs of BE or 3.8 of HP-38/W231. In another friends S&W .357 I load the same bullet with 5 grs of Trail Boss, nice easy low recoil load similar to the Cowboy Action loads.


----------



## sandygun (Feb 11, 2012)

I'm needing a light load for my S&W IPSC .45. The bulles are 230 gr FMJ and some 185 gr SWC and the powder is either Bullseye or 231. I have the factory spring, What powder and load could I use for both bullets.


----------



## Overkill0084 (Nov 28, 2010)

I run my 158s with 3.0 gr of Bullseye in .38 spec.
FWIW, if you have a .22 I'd start there. 

.45 ACP:
I run 4.6 gr of Bullseye with 230 gr & 200 gr cast. They cycle the OEM weight spring with no issues. 
I've not bothered with 185s, so I no specific favorites. I'm sure Bullseye will work though.


----------

